# Turning Off TiVo Suggestions



## ba2991 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello All
I reset my TiVo and it has turn on "TiVo Suggestions" and it's filling my HD I know the programs recorded in this folder will delete themselves but I rather not have the suggestions turn on.
Cheers
Colin


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

You can turn off suggestions by going to Settings --> Recordings --> TiVo Suggestions.


----------



## ba2991 (Feb 28, 2011)

59er said:


> You can turn off suggestions by going to Settings --> Recordings --> TiVo Suggestions.


Hello
Thanks for you reply.
Do you mean - Find programs/TiVo Suggestions and it brings up a list of programs TiVo thinks you might like to watch so it recorded them.
I sure there is a setting somewhere to turn off this option my HD is full of rubbish I don't need and it's constantly recording surely I don't have to keep going into this the system and pressing the red thumb down so to stop the recording. with all the channels we have now and the amount of programs on each one thats a lot of red thumbs.

Cheers
Colin


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

A tivo is constantly recording no matter what you do. 

I look at it this way, why surf and potentially find something and then watch the commercials while a tivo is smart enough to look for things you may like, and then you can surf suggestions and skip the commercials. Red thumbs just help it better understand what you don't like, it will not stop anything.

They do not take any space away from season passes, and do not "fill up" your drive, nor do they put additional wear and tear on the box.


----------



## ba2991 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello and thanks for you reply.

Im sure there is a setting somewhere that I can turn off Tivo Suggestions before I reset my TiVo it never recorded everything except the programs that I set in Season Pass I only watch ABC and SBS but it records all the rubbish on the other channels. When I purchased the unit Im pretty sure it recorded every but I contacted TiVo Australia and they explained to me how to turn it off but there is no phone support anymore.

Cheers


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

It is in the menus. Just poke around- did you follow the path as advised?


----------



## petestrash (Mar 7, 2004)

ba2991 said:


> Im sure there is a setting somewhere that I can turn off Tivo Suggestions


I think it is really unnecessary to turn off suggestions, as there is no benefit whatsoever from turning them off. It still uses the same power, the hard drive is used just as much, and suggestions do not interfere with the recordings you want.

There is no harm in having the suggestions folder full and the deleted folder empty, you don't need to clear it out. The TiVo will delete suggestions if it needs more room to record new shows. All the suggestions will be deleted before any of your shows are deleted to make room.

It can be a little hard to get your head around suggestions, especially if you are wasting a lot of time constantly deleting them, which is totally unnecessary. If you just treat the suggestions folder as a deleted folder, you can safely ignore the suggestions, until you are bored and might want to see what might be interesting to watch.

The suggestions feature is one of the benefit of owning a TiVo, if you take a little time to tell the TiVo which shows you like and don't like using the Thumbs, you will be surprised at how many suggestions it records that you actually want to watch that you didn't realise were on.

You have said that you use the thumbs down on the suggestions you don't like, but it is also important to use the thumbs up on the shows you do like, this makes the suggestions much more accurate to your tastes.

You Thumbs history would have been wiped if you did a clear and delete, and will take some time to learn what you like again.

That said if you really don't want to give them a go, the instructions given above were for US TiVo's not Australians ones. Go to Messages & Settings > Settings > Recording Settings > TiVo Suggestions.

Peter.


----------



## ba2991 (Feb 28, 2011)

petestrash said:


> I think it is really unnecessary to turn off suggestions, as there is no benefit whatsoever from turning them off. It still uses the same power, the hard drive is used just as much, and suggestions do not interfere with the recordings you want.
> 
> There is no harm in having the suggestions folder full and the deleted folder empty, you don't need to clear it out. The TiVo will delete suggestions if it needs more room to record new shows. All the suggestions will be deleted before any of your shows are deleted to make room.
> 
> ...


Thanks Peter it's turned off
I was looking at The Voice last night while recording two other shows one of the was TiVo Suggestions and decided to recoded The Voice??
Thanks Colin


----------

